# Mirjam Weichselbraun - wieder Single?



## collins (5 Sep. 2011)

Österreichische Medien berichten,dass sich Mirjam Weichselbraun und
Jahn Hahn getrennt haben.
Seit Monaten wären die Beiden nicht mehr gemeinsam gesehen worden -
die Trennung soll schon vor einiger Zeit passiert sein.

Es stellt sich die Frage,wie so ein Typ überhaupt an eine Traumfrau wie
Mirjam gelangen konnte...

Beim nächsten Mann wird alles besser  !!


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Sep. 2011)

ist wohl auch die Frage wo .... wüßte ich auch gerne  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2011)

Ich wär momentan auch frei


RUF MICH AN !!


----------



## Franky70 (5 Sep. 2011)

collins schrieb:


> ...
> Es stellt sich die Frage,wie so ein Typ überhaupt an eine Traumfrau wie
> Mirjam gelangen konnte...


Ich kenne den Hahn zwar nicht, aber es kommt ja öfters vor, dass eine schöne Frau mit einem seltsamen Vogel zusammen ist.


----------



## collins (6 Sep. 2011)

In der österreichischen Presse wird heute darüber spekuliert,ob der
`komische Vogel` fremd-geflirtet hat und das der Trennungsgrund ist...

Sollte es so sein,ist das ein typischer Fall von *Personlichem Pech*


----------



## neman64 (6 Sep. 2011)

Mirjam ist so eine nette Frau. Sie wird bestimmt schnell einen neuen und hoffentlich einen besser Mann bekommen als *JAN HAHN*

Ich wünsche es ihr auf jeden Fall


----------

